# Which Service??



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

One Sunday morning, the pastor noticed
little Alex standing in the foyer of the Church staring up
at a large plaque. It was covered with names and small
American flags mounted on either side of it. The
six-year old had been staring at the plaque for some time,
so the pastor walked up, stood beside the little boy, and
said quietly, 'Good morning Alex.'
'Good morning Pastor', he replied, still
focused on the plaque. 'Pastor, what is this'? 
The pastor said, 'Well son, it's a memorial to all the young
men and women who died in the service'.
Soberly, they just stood together,
staring at the large plaque. Finally, little Alex's
voice, barely audible and trembling with fear asked, 'Which service...the 8:30 or the 10:30'?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Ahhhhh straight from the mouth's of babes ! Priceless.


----------



## addisdad (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good one !!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Now thats a killer service!


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

thank you... i needed that.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

That is great. LOL


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

HaHa that is a good one.


----------

